# Are there seasons and times for going long, going short and going to sleep?



## bbqwisdom (4 May 2013)

So you long time traders are there times through out the year more suited to different trades, different stocks?

So I guess November a good time to look for retail buys and January a good time to take profits as the resellers start tilling up and realising people returned more than hy kept?

But what about worst trading months, best buying months and months when you should simply watch "the circle" and drink tea.


----------



## burglar (4 May 2013)

bbqwisdom said:


> So you long time traders are there times through out the year more suited to different trades, different stocks? ...




"The worst months to invest money in the stock market are October, January, and May. The others are February, June, November, March, August, April, September, July, and December." Mark Twain


----------



## burglar (4 May 2013)

bbqwisdom said:


> ... But what about worst trading months, best buying months and months when you should simply watch "the circle" and drink tea.




Ok! On the off chance that it is a serious question, check out the thread by Sir O:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14370

Somewhere it discusses various cycles which affect the market 
and indicators by which one can tell where we are in the resultant cycle.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 May 2013)

bbqwisdom said:


> So you long time traders are there times through out the year more suited to different trades, different stocks?
> 
> So I guess November a good time to look for retail buys and January a good time to take profits as the resellers start tilling up and realising people returned more than hy kept?
> 
> But what about worst trading months, best buying months and months when you should simply watch "the circle" and drink tea.




You can Google seasonal investing or seasonal factors. eg. http://www.thenorwichgroup.com/Seasonality_and_Investing

The other thing that traders tend to look at is how volatility affects things.  Higher volatility makes mean reversal systems work better.  Lower volatility makes breakout trading/investing work better.


----------



## bbqwisdom (4 May 2013)

burglar said:


> Ok! On the off chance that it is a serious question, check out the thread by Sir O:
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14370
> 
> ...




Certainly intended as a serious question just delivered with a smile, sadly an infliction of mine to try and keep my sense of humour, i supect as a newbie trader this maybe needed.

Big thanks for the link reference reading it next.


----------



## bbqwisdom (5 May 2013)

burglar said:


> "The worst months to invest money in the stock market are October, January, and May. The others are February, June, November, March, August, April, September, July, and December." Mark Twain





Arhhhh as I suspected, this Mr Twain you quote is he also a trader 

"The best way to cheer yourself up is to try to cheer somebody else up." also Mr Twain


----------



## burglar (5 May 2013)

bbqwisdom said:


> Arhhhh as I suspected, this Mr Twain you quote is he also a trader
> 
> "The best way to cheer yourself up is to try to cheer somebody else up." also Mr Twain




I cheer up my broker, but it does nothing for me.




> The reports of my death have been greatly exaggerated.
> Mark Twain
> Read more at http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/authors/m/mark_twain.html#VyQUXVyxtWUxH7W7.99


----------



## Bort (5 November 2013)

I've worked with seasonality in asx100 and asx200 stocks. 

If I were asking about equity markets and particularly Australian equities, I would consider how I were to action the seasonality. If I found seasonality in the Asx200 (simpler to test than the individual constituents) you need to consider that the Asx200 index seasonality would greatly be influenced by a handful of issues - add the weighting of the 6 largest stocks in the index. 

If you have some other type of strategy and you have done some seasonal work, you can combine as an expert system and see if the results from the combination are beneficial. 

2+2=5 

but only if you think about how many ways you can consider your question.


----------

